# Windows-Username



## viper-rs (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, ich muss / will den Usernamen vom Client anzeigen.
Leider scheitere ich schon daran ihn auszulesen.

Hat vielleicht einer von euch das schon mal gemacht und ein paar Zeilen für mich.

Danke

Rene


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Januar 2004)

Was meinst du mit "Usernamen vom Client" ?

Falls du den Namen des Windows-Benutzers meinst.... könnte sein, dass man den per WSH und IE ermitteln kann... das ist aber eher was für den Lokalbetrieb und nicht fürs Netz umsetzbar.


----------



## viper-rs (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ja den Windows-Benutzer meine ich.
Es soll auch nur für eine interne Sache sein.

Ich will dadurch ein Login sparen, ich möchte den Leuten nicht noch ein Login zumuten.

Rene


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Januar 2004)

```
<script type="text/jscript">
<!--
function werIstDa()
{
try
	{
	Net=new ActiveXObject("WScript.Network");
	}
catch(e)
	{
	return('Damit das funktioniert, müssen die unsicheren ActiveX-Objekte zugelassen werden!');
	}
try
	{
	User=Net.UserName;
	}
catch(e)
	{
	User='ein nicht angemeldeter Benutzer';
	}
return('Anwesend ist ['+User+'] auf dem Rechner ['+Net.ComputerName+']');
}
document.write(werIstDa());
//-->
</script>
```

Ich hoff, 's hilft weiter


----------



## viper-rs (31. Januar 2004)

ein dickes DANKE.

es funktioniert so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Danke

Rene


----------

